# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến >  Trải nghiệm cảm xúc trên những cung đường nguy hiểm

## hangnt

(Didau.org) - Đối với những người mê phượt và ưa chinh phục những cung đường nguy hiểm, khó đi, một vài giới thiệu sau đây sẽ là sự lựa chọn tuyệt vời để bạn thỏa sức khám phá.

*Đường North Yungas Road, Bolivia*


Nổi tiếng với tên gọi “Death Road” (Con đường tử thần),  North Yungas Road nối liền từ Thủ đô La Paz đến thị trấn Corioco, dài 60km, được xây dựng từ những năm 30 bởi các tù nhân Paraguay.

Chiều rộng của con đường này không quá 3m, không có đường ray bảo vệ, nhiều mưa và sương mù, cách vực thẳm 600m.

*Đường Skippers Road, New Zealand*


Skippers Road là lối đi dẫn các thợ mỏ đến hẻm núi có nhiều vàng, nó được xây dựng từ cuối thế kỷ 19 và đến nay là một địa điểm du lịch hấp dẫn nhiều người.

*Đường cao tốc The Trans-Siberian, Nga*


Có chiều dài 11.000 km, trải dài từ St Petersburg đến Vladivostock. Vào mùa hè có một số đoạn đường biến thành vũng lầy nên rất khó đi lại.

*Đường Karakoram Highway, nối liền Trung Quốc và Pakistan*


Trải dài từ Abbottabad (Pakistan) đến thành phố Kashgar của Trung Quốc, Karakoram Highway là con đường có đá lát cao vào bậc nhất thế giới, có nhiều những cơn mưa tuyết và lở đất đã xảy ra ở đây.

*Đường đèo Stelvio, Italy*


Điểm thú vị nhất ở con đường là 48 khúc cua gấp rợn người.

*Đường Canning Stock, Australia*


Đây là con đường xa xôi, hẻo lánh nhất trên thế giới với 1.850 km đường đi qua sa mạc hoang. Để có thể bắt đầu chuyến hành trình, bạn phải chuẩn bị sẵn mọi thứ như thức ăn, nước uống, xăng, dụng cụ sửa xe, và một vài kiến thức cơ bản về kĩ thuật sửa chữa xe hơi…

*Đường Taroko Gorge, Đài Loan*


Đây là cung đường núi với khoảng cách rất hẹp, cộng thêm mưa lớn thường xuyên gây sạt lở đất. 

*Đường cao tốc Dalton Highway, Alaska*


Con đường dài hơn 400 dặm này gần như bị cô lập với khu dân cư. Dọc đường đi chỉ có 3 thị trấn với dân số tổng cộng là 60 người. 

*Đèo Zoji, Ấn Độ*


Đây là con đường rất hẹp, không có rào chắn an toàn cộng thêm thời tiết xấu, gió to tạo nên rất nhiều nguy hiểm.

*Đường cao tốc Trans-Sahara*


Nối liền thành phố Algiers của Algerie với thành phố Lagos – Nigeria, băng qua 4.500 km sa mạc cằn cỗi, đường Trans-Sahara có địa hình rất tồi tệ do không được lát nhiều đá. 

*Đường Transfagarasan, Romania*


Giữa những phần cao nhất của dãy núi Carpathian xuất hiện một con đường ngoằn nghèo uốn khúc dài 90km. Đây thực sự là một nỗi kinh hoàng với tất cả những ai đã từng qua đây.

*Quốc lộ Tứ Xuyên-Tây Tạng, Trung Quốc*


Nối liền Thành Đô với Lhasa và dài hơn 2000km khiến ai lạc vào cũng cảm thấy bị hút đi.


_Lan Ngọc_

----------


## hangnt

*Đường Kabu - Jalalabad, Afghanistan*


Đường Kabu nổi tiếng với những đoạn dốc thẳng đứng cộng với nhiều chỗ ngoặt gấp đã biến con đường này thật sự trở thành một nỗi ám ảnh.

*Đường A537, Anh*


A537 là một trong những tuyến đường nguy hiểm nhất nước Anh, nối liền Buxton và Macclesfield. Đây cũng là đoạn đường xảy ra nhiều vụ tai nạn nhất (21 vụ tai nạn nghiêm trọng trong năm 2008).

*Đường ở Eritrea*


Những con đường ở Eritrea thường có tỷ lệ tai nạn giao thông cao do đường xấu và địa hình hiểm trở.

----------


## yeuhanoi

Việt Nam mình đường đồi núi, dốc gập không kém mấy con đường mạo hiểm ở trên. Ai đi không cứng tay, xe xuônga vực như chơi

----------


## hangnt

nói thế thôi chứ ở đâu chả có đường nguy hiểm
thik cái đường có 48 khúc cua kìa vừa đẹp lại có thể trải nghiệm nhiều cung bậc cảm xúc  :cuoi: )

----------


## Taeyeon0903

hjc công nhân cheo leo thật  :cuoi1: 
Đi trên mấy chỗ như này đúng là thót tim

----------


## leminhminh6869

Đính kèm 348
Vinaholidays | Vé máy bay giá rẻ | Tour du lịch trong nước | Du lịch nước ngoài |Đặt vé máy bay | Đăng Kí vé máy bay | dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn | đặt phòng khách sạn việt nam| đặt phòng khách sạn quốc tế | Book hotels | Cho thuê xe | dịch vụ làm v
 GIÁ VÉ MÁY BAY KHUYẾN MẠI ĐI NHẬT BẢN | AKITA | ASAHIKAWA | FUKUOKA | HAKODATE | HIROSHIMA | KAGOSHIMA | KITAKYUSHU | KOCHI | KUMAMOTO | KUSHIRO | MATSUYAMA | MIYAZAKI | NAGASAKI | VÉ MÁY BAY ĐI JAPAN GIÁ RẺ
GIÁ VÉ MÁY BAY KHUYẾN MẠI ĐI NHẬT BẢN | TEL 0466637567 |  AKITA | ASAHIKAWA | FUKUOKA | HAKODATE | HIROSHIMA | KAGOSHIMA | KITAKYUSHU | KOCHI | KUMAMOTO | KUSHIRO | MATSUYAMA | MIYAZAKI | NAGASAKI | VÉ MÁY BAY ĐI JAPAN GIÁ RẺ | LỊCH BAY VÀ GIÁ VÉ ĐI NHẬT BẢN | VÉ 1 CHIỀU VÀ KHỨ HỒI ĐI NHẬT BẢN | VÉ PHỔ THÔNG VÀ THƯƠNG GIA
LIÊN HỆ ĐẶT VÉ: 0466637567 // 0423240240


- TƯ VẤN, LÀM VISA ĐI NHẬT BẢN, XIN GỌI: 0422400222 

- BÁN VÉ MÁY BAY ĐI NHẬT BẢN GIÁ RẺ NHẤT TỪ 650$ KHỨ HỒI - XIN GỌI: 0466637567

- BÁN VÉ MÁY BAY NỘI ĐỊA NHẬT BẢN, LIÊN TUYẾN QUỐC TẾ 

- ĐẶT PHÒNG KHÁCH SẠN, XE Ở NHẬT BẢN - XIN GỌI: 0422400333

- ĐẶT PHÒNG KHÁCH SẠN TOÀN CẦU 

- TỔ CHỨC CÁC TOUR DU LỊCH NHẬT BẢN, HÀN QUỐC, CHÂU ÂU, MỸ XIN GỌI: 0422400222

Phòng vé máy bay

VINA HOLIDAY

Tel: 04.66622231 – 04.66637567 – 04.23240240

Hotline: 0943570303 – 0943570606 – 01252489999

Phục vụ 24/7 giao vé tân nhà miễn phí trong nội thành Hà Nội

Liên tục có các chương trình khuyến mại vé máy bay giá rẻ trong nước và quốc tế

Đặt vé, giữ chỗ, cung cấp booking vé máy bay miễn phí cho quý khách đi xin visa

Vé đang khuyến mại

-          Vé máy bay đi Nhật khứ hồi 1 tháng giá 480$ + Tax

-          Vé máy bay từ Hà Nội/TPHCM đi – Nhật Bản giá khuyến mại 650$ + Tax khứ hồi open 1 năm

-          Vé máy bay đi Úc giá rẻ hơn các hãng từ 20-100$

-          Vé máy bay đi TPHCM/Nha Trang/ Đà Nẵng giá vé từ 415.000 bay Jetstar

-          Vé máy bay đi Mỹ từ 720$ + Tax

-          Vé máy bay đi Singapore từ 32$ ++ bay của Tiger Airways

-          Vé máy bay đi Thái Lan, Malaysia từ 19$++ bay của Air Asia

-          Vé máy bay đi Hongkong từ 245$ + bay của Hongkong Airlines áp dụng cho 2 người đi cùng nhau

-          Vé máy bay đi Quảng Châu, Bắc Kinh, Thượng Hải từ 225$ +

-          Vé máy bay đi Hàn Quốc chỉ từ 580$+

-          Vé máy bay đi Châu Âu giá chỉ từ 800$

-          Vé máy bay đi Thái Lan từ 87$+ bay của Vietnam Airlines

-          Vé máy bay đi Nga từ 500$+ Tax

-          CÒN NHIỀU VÉ MÁY BAY KHUYẾN MẠI KHÁC XIN QUÝ KHÁCH VUI LÒNG GỌI TRỰC TIẾP THEO SỐ: 04.66622231 – 04.66637567 – 04.23.240240

VINA HOLIDAY

Vé máy bay quốc tế:

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Á :

Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Nhật Bản, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Hàn Quốc, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Ấn Độ, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Malaysia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Singapore, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Thái Lan, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Myanmar, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Philippines, vé máy bay đi giá rẻ đi Indonesia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Lào vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Campuchia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Hongkong, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Macau, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Brunei, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Đài Loan, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Sri Lanka, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Maldives…

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Âu:

Vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Anh, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Pháp, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Đức, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Nga, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Séc, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Ba Lan, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Ukraine, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Hungary, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Bulgary, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Hà Lan, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Na Uy, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Thụy Điển, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Phần Lan, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Thụy Sỹ, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Phần Lan, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Bỉ, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Romania, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Slovakia, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Monaco, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Tây Ban Nha, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Bồ Đào Nha, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Iceland, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Ireland, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Luxembourg, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Sip, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Macedonia, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Malta, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Montenegro…

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Mỹ:

Vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Mỹ, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Canada, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Mexico, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Argentina, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Brazil, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Chile, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Colombia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Ecuador, vé máy bay đi Peru, vé máy bay đi Uruguay, vé máy bay đi Venezuela…

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Đại Dương, Úc:

Vé máy bay đi Úc, vé máy bay đi Cook Islands, Vé máy bay đi Fiji, vé máy bay đi French Polynesia, vé máy bay đi Newzeland, vé máy bay đi New Caledonia…

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Trung Đông:

Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Bahrain, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Israel, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Jordan, vé máy bay đi Kuwait, vé máy bay đi Lebanon, vé máy bay đi Oman, vé máy bay đi Qatar, vé máy bay đi Ả rập, vé máy bay đi …

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Phi:

Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Nam Phi, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Ghana, vé máy bay đi Congo, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Ai Cập, vé máy bay đi Ma rốc, vé máy bay đi Tunisia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Zimbabue, vé máy bay đi Angola…

Vé máy bay nội địa Việt Nam:

Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Đà Nẵng, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Nha Trang, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Đồng Hới, Quảng Bình, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Đà Lạt, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Cần Thơ, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Điện Biên, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Phú Quốc, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Côn Đảo, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Huế, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Vinh, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Pleiku, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Hà Nội, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Hải Phòng …. giá vé máy bay từ 300.000 đến 3.7290.000

Đặt vé máy bay qua Yahoo Chat:

Yahoo1:  vemaybay_visa2

Yahoo2:  dulichquocte_3000

Yahoo3:  service_vinaholidays

Đặt vé máy bay qua điện thoại :

04.66637567 – 04.66622231 – 04.23240240

Phục vụ 247 qua Hotline: 0943570303 – 0943570606 - 01252489999

Đặt vé máy bay qua Email: info@vinaholidays.com.vn

Đặt vé máy bay qua website: Vinaholidays | Vé máy bay giá rẻ | Tour du lịch trong nước | Du lịch nước ngoài |Đặt vé máy bay | Đăng Kí vé máy bay | dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn | đặt phòng khách sạn việt nam| đặt phòng khách sạn quốc tế | Book hotels | Cho thuê xe | dịch vụ làm v    ///    Vinaholidays | Vé máy bay giá rẻ | Tour du lịch trong nước | Du lịch nước ngoài |Đặt vé máy bay | Đăng Kí vé máy bay | dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn | đặt phòng khách sạn việt nam| đặt phòng khách sạn quốc tế | Book hotels | Cho thuê xe | dịch vụ làm v

Đại lý bán vé máy bay của Vietnam Airlines, Jetstar Pacific Airlines, Air Asia Airlines, Singapore Airlines, Malaysia Airlines, Hongkong Airlines, Cathay Pacific, Asiana Airlines, Koreana Airlines, China Southern Airlines, China Airlines, Eva Airlines, eatern Airlines, china Eatern Airlines, Shanghai Airlines, Hainan Airlines, Kunming Airlines, Shenzhen Airlines, Royal Brunei Airlines, Laos Airlines, Phnompenh Airlines, Philippines Airlines, All Nippon Airways, Tiger Airways, American Airlines, United Airlines, Japan Airways, Thai Airways, Air France, Air Canada….

Bán vé máy bay nội địa các nước, bán vé máy bay nối chuyến, nối hành trình nội địa các nước

Địa chỉ bán vé máy bay, địa chỉ phòng vé máy bay, vé máy bay, air ticket, ve may bay gia re, ve may bay khuyen mai, dia chi ban ve may bay, ve may bay khuyen mai, chuong trinh khuyen mai cua Vietnam Airlines, địa chỉ bán vé

----------

